# shoulder jumping



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

My cat Willie is what you call a shoulder cat, he likes to be on my shoulder when he gets attention he may also use it as a way to beg. I personally LOVE it, I have been encouraging it by giving him attention when he jumps on to my shoulder. He has just started to take it too far though. He now tries to jump on out shoulders from BEHIND instead of in front so we don't see him coming and get a back full of nails as he shimmies himself up to our shoulder. I want him to continue to jump on my shoulder from in front but to stop doing it from behind. How would I do this? I already have some idea how I might but I'd like to see what you guys think.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Just ignore him when he jumps from your back, or push him off your shoulder so he jumps down. Then turn around and show him the "right" way to jump on your shoulder. Give him treats and extra attention when he jumps from the front side, no attention when he jumps from the back.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I wish I could get one of my cats to do that. I think it would be kinda cool to walk about the house with a cat perched on my shoulder. :lol:


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

coaster said:


> I wish I could get one of my cats to do that. I think it would be kinda cool to walk about the house with a cat perched on my shoulder. :lol:


Dunno. My parents' cat likes to sit on the shoulders of seated people, and while it's adorable, he gets heavy fast.


----------



## calico colleen (Nov 24, 2007)

I was reading my book at night and i had my light on, my kitten, Missy, jumped on my desk and walked over my shoulder to get to my dresser!! Its pretty funny.


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

My 2 do that too.Must be a Siamese thang??? It was cute when Junior was small but now he's heavy and the 2 of them climb me quite often.Especially if they want to get up somewhere.I'm constantly on guard in certain areas of the house. Where one goes, the other follows...


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

More carrots! Cats that think they are parrots! I have a shoulder cat too she is a moggie, she has done it since kittenhood. She use to jump up the back too but she got told off that many times she got the hint eventually.


----------



## solid74 (May 2, 2007)

My little Sophie does this too! Isn't it irresistable? I have been letting her do that since she was a kitten, and she is a petite lil girl so she doesn't get that heavy. She will come up to me when I am at my computer, look up at me and "peep", and once she gets eye contact she just jumps up there and makes herself comfortable. Too much! She has never jumped up from behind, I can imagine that would get old with the claws. But she will just stand on my shoulders while she decides which side to cuddle on lol.


----------



## RobertB (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a boy who loved to sit with me at the computer, up on the chair back, or if I was slouching over (and I usually was, my posture sucks  ) he'd just clamber up and actually lay on my back, where I couldn't lean back anymore, nor did I have good options to get up out of the chair without dumping him. The worst part was that he liked to climb more than jump, and often his way up was to climb Mt. Dad. It was always fun to be minding your own business when stealth kitteh decides to hook claws right through you....


----------

